# Tenney Mountain



## bdfreetuna (Nov 6, 2019)

What's the deal with Tenney? I see they're back open again. It also seems they've revived their website in the last week or so.

http://www.skitenney.com/

Ride and Ski Card is doing $40 lift tickets 

Is it kind of like a NH version of Magic with limited snowmaking and some steepish narrow trails? Looks fun and I like to support their existence if that's the case.

$329 season passes too


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

i dig how they have essentially 0 beginner terrain on their map. i doubt i make it that way, especially this season, but i wish them the best, as i would any independent operator trying to revive a NELSAP


----------



## Rogman (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice to see it un-NELSAP'd. Skied it a bunch in the early 70s. The owner was Sam Hall (I do miss the days when ski areas were owned by an actual person), as I recall he was a bit of a cantankerous fellow. There was no snow making, and he advertised that their grooming was so good, the snow would blow out of the woods onto the trails and stay there. In the late 70's there were a few really lean snow years and he was done for. Hope the new owners can make a go of it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 6, 2019)

We did their brochures and I'm pretty sure outsourced their trail maps in the late 80s. Along with Pats Peak, King Ridge, Berkshire East and a couple others I'm not remembering, probably NELSAP'd. Never skied it though.

I like the looks of the terrain, almost has a smaller / less steep Mad River Glen feel to it. Even looks like there's a "backside snowfield" by all the mess of wind turbines. I would not be surprised if they (wisely) added a bunch of tree skiing to give the mountain more appeal to the low-key / cheapskate advanced skier crowd.

Then again I watched a couple other videos and the skiing looked kind of flat. Maybe I'm watching the wrong trails.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 6, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> What's the deal with Tenney? I see they're back open again. It also seems they've revived their website in the last week or so.
> 
> http://www.skitenney.com/
> 
> ...



Kind of like Magic but Magic is a lot further along in their rehab process.  Dont even think they were making snow much of anywhere besides tubing as of last year because of how much damage was done to the system while it sat idle.  Hope it works out though because the current owner seems like a good guy, although like any lost ski area, he probably had no idea the kind of project he was getting into trying to revive the place.


----------



## skifree (Nov 6, 2019)

on map tree area on skiers left ski very nice.
played in them while my kids took snowboard lessons about 10 yrs ago.
I would go again 

also left my boards in the rack and they where still around the next morning.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

those snowfields on the backside look like they would take you to nowheresville fast.


----------



## crazy (Nov 6, 2019)

I could certainly see myself checking this place out on a mid winter weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> W
> 
> Is it kind of like a NH version of Magic with limited snowmaking and some steepish narrow trails? Looks fun and I like to support their existence if that's the case.



You are correct.  

Industry newbie picked it up in foreclosure not intending to reopen it, but then reconsidered.  Has done some great things with grassroots marketing but does not really have the deep pockets or experience to make it a full-blown ski resort.  He is learning.  He has poured his heart and soul into the place though.  It is coming back....slowly.  Much to his credit he has really gotten the locals invested in it...at least emotionally...and has done a good job getting the lodge up and running with regular weekend entertainment and events that appear to be pretty good.  I'd rather see it develop slowly as it has been then to have someone come in who has no connection to the local community dump a ton of money into it only to go under again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> We did their brochures and I'm pretty sure outsourced their trail maps in the late 80s. Along with Pats Peak, King Ridge, Berkshire East and a couple others I'm not remembering, probably NELSAP'd. Never skied it though.



Were you in the marketing business then?  Interesting.



> I like the looks of the terrain, almost has a smaller / less steep Mad River Glen feel to it. Even looks like there's a "backside snowfield" by all the mess of wind turbines. I would not be surprised if they (wisely) added a bunch of tree skiing to give the mountain more appeal to the low-key / cheapskate advanced skier crowd.



IIRC they did have a lot of trees on the map back in the day.  It is flat with a few steep pitches here and there.  

Then again I watched a couple other videos and the skiing looked kind of flat. Maybe I'm watching the wrong trails.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2019)

From 1986-87 season... this is a page out of our brochures (no I didn't personally work on his project, I was a young lad learning about offset printing, cutting boards and x-acto knives at the time). My father began an advertising agency in 1980 and the earliest clients were ski areas. He is a photographer too and I remember going to ski areas when I was young and he was trying to get the best shots staked up on different trails.

Today we mainly serve the campground / RV park industry and I'm the lead web developer.

I might have a few of these brochures kicking around -- I'll look -- but they might have been sold on Ebay too.

I *think*, but not 100% sure, this map was done by the same guy who did the packaging/design for the Cabbage Patch Kids.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2020)

Interesting segment from NH Chronicle.  I did not realize that Mike was not the owner:  

https://www.wmur.com/article/tuesday-january-21st-tenney-mountain-reborn/30550728


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 23, 2020)

They had a video up last week with a handful of old airhog snowguns going. You'd think they'd invest in 1 or 2 modern air/water guns if that's all the budget allows, (they've got a few fans already for lower locations with existing electric) and park twice as many of those old guns! I think you could see 5 guns running in the video...

https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/...0YYEdMjhgpg2TRwTCk1zzf-3I9DDC8HFPPZGIJo9Vjwse


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 23, 2020)

They look like Ratnik Snow Giants and a K gun, not even Baby Snow Giants. They likely are just using what was left by the previous owners.

Sounds like they're pumped to at least be making snow above the Platter finally.


----------



## icecoast1 (Jan 24, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> They had a video up last week with a handful of old airhog snowguns going. You'd think they'd invest in 1 or 2 modern air/water guns if that's all the budget allows, (they've got a few fans already for lower locations with existing electric) and park twice as many of those old guns! I think you could see 5 guns running in the video...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/...0YYEdMjhgpg2TRwTCk1zzf-3I9DDC8HFPPZGIJo9Vjwse



Not everyone can afford fancy new technology.  They are probably trying to get by on what they have and they know will work on their snowmaking system


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 27, 2020)

If memory serves, most of the infrastructure at Tenney was toast. Nothing was taken care of. So, compressing air, and pumping snow were not very feasible when all or most of the engines that ran them were junk! I am hoping to get there this year, I like when the independent mountains come back from NELSAP or the Grim Reaper, especially when it is done smartly!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 27, 2020)

I guess their base must have been pretty thin. Somebody put up a trip report last week they were at 100% on thin base. Still pretty impressive.

Just checked the site they say "all trails closed awaiting colder weather". Quite a shift. This was maybe my chance to get up there this year..


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 27, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Not everyone can afford fancy new technology.  They are probably trying to get by on what they have and they know will work on their snowmaking system



Tenney Interview page 2

Skip down to the section "* Which components of the snowmaking system have been salvageable?"




			We're looking at 68 stick guns, 12 miscellaneous sleds, and 8 fan guns.
		
Click to expand...



*Just buy ONE gun, and show it off front and center, like all the other videos they've made. No need to go broke buying a ton of them yet. Just ONE... Lol! 

Notice they've hardly made ANY videos on their FB page in quite some time now? Just ads for the pub in the Lodge. It's more of a clubhouse for the Condo developement, that just so happens to have a small, occasionally operating ski hill attached.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 27, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Interesting segment from NH Chronicle.  I did not realize that Mike was not the owner:
> 
> https://www.wmur.com/article/tuesday-january-21st-tenney-mountain-reborn/30550728



I think that caught quite a few people by surprise.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I think that caught quite a few people by surprise.



The guy who they identified as the "owner" seemed like a neophyte in more ways than one.  I did not recognize the name and I'm not sure if he is the "new" partner who stepped in after Mike had legal issues with the other partner.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 27, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Tenney Interview page 2
> 
> Skip down to the section "* Which components of the snowmaking system have been salvageable?"
> 
> ...



I would take everything in that interview regarding snowmaking with a grain of salt.


----------



## mgalluzz (Oct 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard any news about Tenney for this season?


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Oct 30, 2020)

mgalluzz said:


> Has anyone heard any news about Tenney for this season?



Messaged them via FB. They answered and said they plan on being open, still working out the details with the state, but likely thurs-mon. 
 Really wish they would put that on their website or FB page.  They are 20 minutes from me, but with the 01 Nov Deadline for many passes in NH, holding out for them to announce pricing doesn't seem wise.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Oct 31, 2020)

I feel like Tenney’s biggest issue is that unlike other resorts that have reopened, they really haven’t done much to spread the word about it or advertise themselves as having something unique compared to other mountains. When Geoff took over operations at Magic he gave it an overhauled website, logo and he came up with a way to set Magic apart (a throwback). Tenney needs to get the word out there and at least try to make an attempt at distinguishing themselves. I doubt they’ll be able to continue operations much longer with COVID and the lack of skier visits they have been seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Oct 31, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I feel like Tenney’s biggest issue is that unlike other resorts that have reopened, they really haven’t done much to spread the word about it or advertise themselves as having something unique compared to other mountains. When Geoff took over operations at Magic he gave it an overhauled website, logo and he came up with a way to set Magic apart (a throwback). Tenney needs to get the word out there and at least try to make an attempt at distinguishing themselves. I doubt they’ll be able to continue operations much longer with COVID and the lack of skier visits they have been seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IDK about that, I thought the Tenney owner's planned other things and maybe bring skiing back.  So they brought the skiing back without spending much on that end, I think the skiing has always been a sideshow to other things they planned to do.  Whether they continue the ski ops I think has more to do with of they progress on the other things they had lined up.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2020)

Strange things with that place. The guy who seem to own the place bought it for the water and mineral rights. Then decided to open it back up. There were some legal issues with a contractor. 
Now it seems to be owned by some South American family. 
The original guy seems to have taken on a different roll.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Oct 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Strange things with that place. The guy who seem to own the place bought it for the water and mineral rights. Then decided to open it back up. There were some legal issues with a contractor.
> Now it seems to be owned by some South American family.
> The original guy seems to have taken on a different roll.
> 
> ...


Blanchard was never the owner, its always been owned by Alessandro Insolia and his family. Blanchard was the general manager of the place. Insolia is from Boston.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2020)

mbedle said:


> Blanchard was never the owner, its always been owned by Alessandro Insolia and his family. Blanchard was the general manager of the place. Insolia is from Boston.



No Blanchard never owned it but Sir Michael Bouchard has been noted as the purchaser in the past...
Tenney Mountain Ski Area, located in Plymouth, dates back to 1960. It flourished for years but hit roadblocks in the 80’s, compounded by financial problems involved with ambitious plans for nearby condominiums. It then went through four owners, including a Japanese company, before shutting down in 2010. In 2014, Michael Bouchard bought 900 acres on the mountain, including the ski area, for a reported $1.2 million.

From what I see he was part of the group that bought it and he is/was the CEO of Tenney Mountain Development. The first I heard of Alessandro Insolia was last year. Bouchard has been the face of the investors group the whole time.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> No Blanchard never owned it but Sir Michael Bouchard has been noted as the purchaser in the past...
> Tenney Mountain Ski Area, located in Plymouth, dates back to 1960. It flourished for years but hit roadblocks in the 80’s, compounded by financial problems involved with ambitious plans for nearby condominiums. It then went through four owners, including a Japanese company, before shutting down in 2010. In 2014, Michael Bouchard bought 900 acres on the mountain, including the ski area, for a reported $1.2 million.
> 
> From what I see he was part of the group that bought it and he is/was the CEO of Tenney Mountain Development. The first I heard of Alessandro Insolia was last year. Bouchard has been the face of the investors group the whole time.



Sorry for the misspelling, but take a look at this interview. 
https://www.wmur.com/article/tuesday-january-21st-tenney-mountain-reborn/30550728


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2020)

mbedle said:


> Sorry for the misspelling, but take a look at this interview.
> https://www.wmur.com/article/tuesday-january-21st-tenney-mountain-reborn/30550728


Yes I watched that and that is when I found out he was the owner before that Bouchard was being promoted as the buyer. After the issue with the contractor this guy seems to have stepped forward into the light.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2021)

Bump.  

Looks like the answer is no.  









						Tenney Mountain | Ski Snowboard Tubing Park | Plymouth, NH
					

TENNEY Mountain Ski Resort | HOME | New Hampshire Ski and Snowboard




					www.skitenney.com


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Jan 1, 2021)

Well that's unfortunate.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2021)

Hopefully they can open in the future.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2021)

2planks2coasts said:


> Well that's unfortunate.


I think it is concerning to say the least.  It is hard for a ski area to not open for one season. and then be successful.  Tenney was already in the "rebuilding" phase and has a recent history of being closed for multiple seasons . 

Did they pre-sell season passes for this year?  (I think they did).


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 2, 2021)

The base lodge/restaurant is open according to a friend in the area, and had a live band play last evening for New Year's, so all is not lost. Post seems to leave room to open at least briefly if natural snow permits during lucrative time frames at a minimum.  Hopefully.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> The base lodge/restaurant is open according to a friend in the area, and had a live band play last evening for New Year's, so all is not lost. Post seems to leave room to open at least briefly if natural snow permits during lucrative time frames at a minimum.  Hopefully.


I wondered if the restaurant was still open.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2021)

Bump.  

Just saw a vague FB post by Mike saying how Tenney was "one of the best times" of his life.  He said he "learned so much" from others and then goes on to thank people.  Seems like he is saying it is over?


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 30, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Just saw a vague FB post by Mike saying how Tenney was "one of the best times" of his life.  He said he "learned so much" from others and then goes on to thank people.  Seems like he is saying it is over?


Their website is gone or down too.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Just saw a vague FB post by Mike saying how Tenney was "one of the best times" of his life.  He said he "learned so much" from others and then goes on to thank people.  Seems like he is saying it is over?


Before it really was anything...


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Dec 30, 2021)

It’s strange. He then says in the comments that it’s not over yet and that he is on a “split mission”.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2021)

LoafSkier19 said:


> It’s strange. He then says in the comments that it’s not over yet and that he is on a “split mission”.


Yeah I did not get that either.  

I recall a couple years ago there was a news piece on the area that featured an interview of "the owner" and it was a 30's-something guy that was not Mike.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2022)

UN is reporting that Mike resigned as the GM.  









						Beloved New Hampshire Ski Resorts Future Uncertain After Another Idle Season
					

Tenney Mountain in New Hampshire has had a rocky history. Opened in 1960, the resort has gone thru multiple owners, bankruptcies, and closures due to an aging infrastructure and intense competition…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 5, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> UN is reporting that Mike resigned as the GM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I wonder if the DH bike trails are still maintained by any locals? They had a great race course that I rode in the mid 2000s


----------



## IceEidolon (Jan 6, 2022)

I wish someone with Perfect North money could step in. Or "I won the lottery and I need to lose a crapload of money" money.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 6, 2022)

Best way to go broke, own a ski area! Lol.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jan 6, 2022)

Best way to make a small fortune in the ski business?
Start with a large one.


----------



## Mum skier (Jan 6, 2022)

Yet the Ski industry is supposedly seeing demand out pace supply. Vail sold 2x as many passes and their ski areas can’t cope. So it seems small (low price) skis areas could fill the niche.  Ragged supposedly does well. Magic mountain has a cult following. Yet Tenney and other small areas go under. It seems they should be able to make a go of it.

Oh and based on our second home in Plymouth we would really like them to make a go of it.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> Yet the Ski industry is supposedly seeing demand out pace supply. Vail sold 2x as many passes and their ski areas can’t cope. So it seems small (low price) skis areas could fill the niche.  Ragged supposedly does well. Magic mountain has a cult following. Yet Tenney and other small areas go under. It seems they should be able to make a go of it.
> 
> Oh and based on our second home in Plymouth we would really like them to make a go of it.....


As with previous regimes, it seems that financial and legal issues have prevented this version of Tenney from succeeding.  From that "Chronicle" story we learned that the owner was not Mike but a 30-something who has no experience with the skiing industry.  Hopefully it reopens, but it seems that his interest is in owning the property.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 7, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> Yet the Ski industry is supposedly seeing demand out pace supply. Vail sold 2x as many passes and their ski areas can’t cope. So it seems small (low price) skis areas could fill the niche.  Ragged supposedly does well. Magic mountain has a cult following. Yet Tenney and other small areas go under. It seems they should be able to make a go of it.
> 
> Oh and based on our second home in Plymouth we would really like them to make a go of it.....



The capital outlay required to modernize many of these small ski areas so that they can operate safely, and more efficiently (reducing cost and provide a stable product) is the largest barrier to entry.

While some (Suicide Six, Cochrans, King Pine etc) are well capitalized and have been able to succeed, there are others (Whaleback, Granite Gorge, etc) who will forever struggle to exist until this obstacle can be crossed, if it can be. Competent ownership goes a long way too...


----------



## icecoast1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> Yet the Ski industry is supposedly seeing demand out pace supply. Vail sold 2x as many passes and their ski areas can’t cope. So it seems small (low price) skis areas could fill the niche.  Ragged supposedly does well. Magic mountain has a cult following. Yet Tenney and other small areas go under. It seems they should be able to make a go of it.
> 
> Oh and based on our second home in Plymouth we would really like them to make a go of it.....


Vail is doing that by buying turnkey already operating, high cash flow operations, they aren't buying lost ski areas.  There is certainly a niche for indy ski areas, unfortunately the cost and permitting process to actually bring one back from the grave, make it impossible for most.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 30, 2022)

Tenney sold for 6 million. It's not the most exciting mountain but  its not crowded either.  


			Tenney Mountain Ski Area Sold - NewEnglandSkiIndustry.com


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 30, 2022)

Glad to hear that. I live 15 minutes from Tenney.  The possibility of them opening this year is making me hesitate regarding my 22-23 pass purchase.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Apr 30, 2022)

Do we know this has anything to do with skiing? That company appears to be heavily in the cell tower business. There are multiple towers at the top of Tenney. And wind turbines.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 30, 2022)

crystalmountainskier said:


> Do we know this has anything to do with skiing? That company appears to be heavily in the cell tower business. There are multiple towers at the top of Tenney. And wind turbines.


There may be a cell tower at the top of the ski area but it looks like most of the parcel is just the northeast side of the mountain and some frontage on the main road.  The initial plan in 2019 was to build a lot of homes and a hotel.  That lines up with the capabilities of the new ownership.  The wind turbine project is on 
 a separate parcel and it was a 120 million dollar investment.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Apr 30, 2022)

crystalmountainskier said:


> Do we know this has anything to do with skiing? That company appears to be heavily in the cell tower business. There are multiple towers at the top of Tenney. And wind turbines.


Don't toy with my emotions that way!!!   

You could be right though. Plenty of NELSAP areas have been bought but not for skiing.  If that's the case, I guess I'll just keep skiing Cannon, Loon, WV, etc, etc...  Oh The Humanity!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2022)

skimagic said:


> Tenney sold for 6 million. It's not the most exciting mountain but  its not crowded either.
> 
> 
> Tenney Mountain Ski Area Sold - NewEnglandSkiIndustry.com


So….is Mike still involved?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2022)

skimagic said:


> There may be a cell tower at the top of the ski area but it looks like most of the parcel is just the northeast side of the mountain and some frontage on the main road.  The initial plan in 2019 was to build a lot of homes and a hotel.  That lines up with the capabilities of the new ownership.  The wind turbine project is on
> a separate parcel and it was a 120 million dollar investment.


Wait…$120 mill for a wind turbine?  How many are up there?


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2022)

A lot.


----------



## djd66 (May 1, 2022)

I can’t believe you could have bought the place for $1.25mm in 2014 - seems like a bargain. Am I missing something? Obviously it was a great investment seeing they sold it for $6.125mm


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I can’t believe you could have bought the place for $1.25mm in 2014 - seems like a bargain. Am I missing something? Obviously it was a great investment seeing they sold it for $6.125mm


The last owner put quit a bit into it to get it going again.  I take it that the restaurant closed a while back?  That looked like a decent steady business.


----------



## djd66 (May 1, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> The last owner put quit a bit into it to get it going again.  I take it that the restaurant closed a while back?  That looked like a decent steady business.


regardless,... 1.25mm for a ski mountain seems really cheap


----------



## Newpylong (May 2, 2022)

Unless the new owner plans to do a complete tear down and replacement of the snowmaking plant, I don't see the purchase being with skiing in mind. Much money was put into modernizing those three lifts, but to be competitive, they likely also need to come out on top of the snowmaking.

There is a good density of skiing off I-93, it's a tough location to have a go at a ski area.


----------



## MG Skier (May 2, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Unless the new owner plans to do a complete tear down and replacement of the snowmaking plant, I don't see the purchase being with skiing in mind. Much money was put into modernizing those three lifts, but to be competitive, they likely also need to come out on top of the snowmaking.
> 
> There is a good density of skiing off I-93, it's a tough location to have a go at a ski area.


I agree with the snowmaking piece. Tenney began repairing pipes to the summit but I'm sure there is a ton more to do. I am aware via Mikes videos that the snowmaking plant is toast. A new snowmaking system would be sweet but does anyone have the guts or $$$ to do it? I would imagine they would attract more customers with some serious snowmaking.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2022)

Needs both snowmaking and a HSQ to the summit to be viable IMO.  Otherwise most will just go to all of the local competition.


----------



## slatham (May 2, 2022)

The reported purchase price $6mm seems steep. You still need to invest in lifts and snowmaking, not to mentioned any real estate build-out. And a real-estate build-out will be necessary to recoup the expense IMHO.


----------



## Newpylong (May 2, 2022)

MG Skier said:


> I agree with the snowmaking piece. Tenney began repairing pipes to the summit but I'm sure there is a ton more to do. I am aware via Mikes videos that the snowmaking plant is toast. A new snowmaking system would be sweet but does anyone have the guts or $$$ to do it? I would imagine they would attract more customers with some serious snowmaking.



The pipes are the (relatively) easy part to fix with the right equipment. The pumps and compressors that have not been removed or damaged are old stationary diesel Cummins and as such are not DEP compliant, they cannot be used. That will be the expensive part. That and the need to purchase all new equipment on the hill and air valves (stolen). I don't see it happening.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2022)

So is Mike still involved?


----------



## Smellytele (May 3, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> So is Mike still involved?


No he left last fall or some time within the last year I think


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 4, 2022)

New ownership has updated the FB page.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> New ownership has updated the FB page.


Yep.

But this is weird.  Look who updated it.


----------



## Smellytele (May 5, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.
> 
> But this is weird.  Look who updated it.
> 
> View attachment 54451


That is strange. Thought he had stepped down.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> That is strange. Thought he had stepped down.


Maybe it means he was the last one who revised it....prior to the sale.


----------



## doublediamond (May 5, 2022)

On the IG post and below the “fold” of the FB post is an update from Mike. He is involved.

He stepped away from the old company. Looks like he’s affiliated high up again in the new company.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2022)

doublediamond said:


> On the IG post and below the “fold” of the FB post is an update from Mike. He is involved.
> 
> He stepped away from the old company. Looks like he’s affiliated high up again in the new company.


Yep.  Here is what he says:



> TENNEY - Reboot V3.0, resurrection and continued original vision
> TENNEY Logo / Updated by Sir Michael L. Bouchard
> I know, I know, I know…. I promise I will share an “Official” update shortly on the future plans for development and the upcoming 2022/2023 ski season.
> I appreciated all your positive emails and support throughout this pandemic and I am very excited to welcome back all of our TENNEY community / 10eFaithful once again.  The mike@TENNEY updates will soon be posted daily and any additional constructive comments or suggestions are always welcome.
> ...


----------



## 2planks2coasts (May 5, 2022)

Hmmm.... Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2022)

Tenney Mountain is reportedly under new ownership - New England Ski Journal
					

Despite never recovering from its pandemic closure, it appears as though Tenney Mountain might not be totally dead quite yet.




					www.skijournal.com


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2022)

FYI:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2022)

The latest.  









						Tenney Ski Area sold and will reopen as area development plans get a new look
					

Tenney Mountain Ski Area should be up and running again next winter as a new owner takes a fresh look at long-simmering development plans around it.“We have a ways to go on master planning … over the next year,” said Steven Kelly, CEO of...




					www.concordmonitor.com
				




Of note:



> It cost more than $4 million to reopen Tenney the first time, Bouchard said, as he had to replace everything from the snowmaking systems to chairlifts and buildings had to be fixed or replaced. It appears the sale recouped that; Bouchard said his original purchase price was $1.25 million and it sold for about $6.3 million. The sale does not include existing condominiums adjacent to ski runs.


----------



## jerryg (Jun 2, 2022)

It sort of feels like Tenney is cursed. I mean in the last 25 years, how many owners/sales have there been, with none being successful?

Hopefully, the new owners can capitalize on all the work Mike did, but also, I hope they have deeper pockets.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2022)

jerryg said:


> It sort of feels like Tenney is cursed. I mean in the last 25 years, how many owners/sales have there been, with none being successful?
> 
> Hopefully, the new owners can capitalize on all the work Mike did, but also, I hope they have deeper pockets.


Yeah, this is the fourth owner at least since 1997 or so......


----------



## jerryg (Jun 3, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, this is the fourth owner at least since 1997 or so......



And who can forget that one set of prior owners (The Egans?) brought in the big trailer that could make snow in any temps. 
Kind of a fun gimmick, but at the end of the days, a couple days of opening in the summer doesn't pay the bills...


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 3, 2022)

jerryg said:


> And who can forget that one set of prior owners (The Egans?) brought in the big trailer that could make snow in any temps.
> Kind of a fun gimmick, but at the end of the days, a couple days of opening in the summer doesn't pay the bills...


They still use the "SnowMagic" machines down in Tennessee.  Went there last year and the skiing was much better than expected.  Decent steepness with lots of soft bumps.

Mini write up on the SnowMagic machines...









						Making Winter (Snow) Magic Happen in the Smokies
					






					obergatlinburg.com


----------



## jerryg (Jun 3, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> They still use the "SnowMagic" machines down in Tennessee.  Went there last year and the skiing was much better than expected.  Decent steepness with lots of soft bumps.
> 
> Mini write up on the SnowMagic machines...
> 
> ...



Did Gatlinburg just use it to supplement other snowmaking? Was it during their season that you skied there? I've always wanted to ski there for some reason. Probably just cause of the tram. lol


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 3, 2022)

jerryg said:


> Did Gatlinburg just use it to supplement other snowmaking? Was it during their season that you skied there? I've always wanted to ski there for some reason. Probably just cause of the tram. lol


I think they mainly use it for tubing.  Most of the snowmaking is the regular type.  Skied there in March.  A friend of mine did the summer platic skiing back when they had it.  Didn't take the tram last year, but have in the summer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2022)

jerryg said:


> And who can forget that one set of prior owners (The Egans?) brought in the big trailer that could make snow in any temps.
> Kind of a fun gimmick, but at the end of the days, a couple days of opening in the summer doesn't pay the bills...


Yes, the infamous Japanese Snow.  They opened a few days in July 2003 or so IIRC.


----------



## jerryg (Jun 3, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> I think they mainly use it for tubing.  Most of the snowmaking is the regular type.  Skied there in March.  A friend of mine did the summer platic skiing back when they had it.  Didn't take the tram last year, but have in the summer.



That's awesome. I lived in the UK in the 90s and used to ski the plastic now and again. Definitely got some black and blue from falling on that stuff! Haha


----------



## machski (Jun 6, 2022)

jerryg said:


> That's awesome. I lived in the UK in the 90s and used to ski the plastic now and again. Definitely got some black and blue from falling on that stuff! Haha


There is a place in VA that has that, I think it's the water sprayed variety.  Night skiing on that too.


----------



## jerryg (Jun 9, 2022)

machski said:


> There is a place in VA that has that, I think it's the water sprayed variety.  Night skiing on that too.


I think That's Liberty University and it looks like they have a really nice set up. That surface is likely Dentex, which the Scottish call, "The Toothbrush," ergo, try to lay an edge and you're going down hard! lol The sprinklers are on at various times of the day depending on the humidity. There was a small place in East London that would turn the sprinklers on while people were skiing. That was weird.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2022)

jerryg said:


> I think That's Liberty University and it looks like they have a really nice set up. That surface is likely Dentex, which the Scottish call, "The Toothbrush," ergo, try to lay an edge and you're going down hard! lol The sprinklers are on at various times of the day depending on the humidity. There was a small place in East London that would turn the sprinklers on while people were skiing. That was weird.


Yeah, I've done dry skiing in Scotland.  It sucks if you fall on the stiffer brush mats that they use (newer places have better turf).  And the spraying water is weird.  It is not as satisfying as a powder day.  A water day?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2022)

Bump









						mike@TENNEY back online… 👍🏼🇺🇸 | TENNEY V3.0 - 01AUG22/Update  2022 / 2023 Season series activity updates at TENNEY Mountain.  As always, constructive feedback is always welcome.  And... | By Tenney Mountain | Facebook
					

5.1K views, 334 likes, 60 loves, 73 comments, 22 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Tenney Mountain: TENNEY V3.0 - 01AUG22/Update  2022 / 2023 Season series activity updates at TENNEY Mountain.  As...




					fb.watch


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 5, 2022)

Assuming someone competent is calling the shots and there's enough money+water for a minimum viable product (none of which can be taken on faith) what infrastructure work has to be done in order to open successfully for the season?

Edit: Apparently they have 200 psi ~1000 GPM at least to the top of the Eclipse lift, per a comment on their FB page. Given that's already there, if they can get 2000-2500 CFM to run 20-25 Impulse sleds and maybe a Ratnik at the summit, they can at least have their smaller lift turning by Christmas in an average year. I believe they also have some 480v around the base ond on the surface lift - a portable fan or three could do a lot too. 

I can't see a way to get enough fixed guns ordered, delivered, and installed to make much difference - a couple at intersections or wide/steep spots, maybe.

They've already said they have a crew coming in to mow, and I believe most trails with coverage are mostly in good shape as far as pipe and hydrants go - limited coverage, but they fixed most of what they had last time. Likewise the lifts seem to be in decent shape from the little we've seen.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 5, 2022)

Is it still the hornet to the top? That thing is deathly slow.


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 6, 2022)

Yep, same old Hornet double and Eclipse triple.

I did some noodling around on Google Maps - looks like ~3500' give or take of trail to get Eclipse spinning, then something like 1000-2000' per additional trail segment. That's roughly comparable to Magic green lift in terms of area to cover for one route down, available water, etc. and Magic was spinning Green with Vertigo and LMC pretty early last season. If Tenney actually has pumps and pipe and low E guns ready to go they could make something happen - hopefully they just do normal industry standard things this time.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 7, 2022)

The biggest issue since I saw the system a few years back are those diesels... They lost their grandfather when the mountain shut down and they aren't certified to run by DES without pollution control systems (not feasible to install). He's been mum every time I've asked.

That pumphouse is an absolute nightmare and needs be ripped out and replaced with a new electric Torrent (or eq) skid with simplified controls.


----------



## slatham (Aug 7, 2022)

The comparison to Magic stops at the acreage involved. Recall that Magic refurbished the pond pump, both pump house pumps, added Variable Frequency Drives to the pump house pumps, bought 2 new electric compressors, bought a fleet of modern HKD guns, and of course fixed all the pipe. I think Tenney has a lot of work to do.


----------



## CrazyFingers (Aug 7, 2022)

I root for this place, I really do.  I just have a hard time trusting someone who calls himself Sir Michael.  With a heavy Boston accent to boot.  I’ll show myself out.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Aug 7, 2022)

CrazyFingers said:


> I root for this place, I really do.  I just have a hard time trusting someone who calls himself Sir Michael.  With a heavy Boston accent to boot.  I’ll show myself out.



Well, he is a Knight of The Sovereign Military Order of Malta. The title's legit, even if it seems a bit silly.   My issue is the decision to close 20-21 and miss the silverest of all possible linings to the Covid cloud. A record breaking year for NH resorts as EVERYONE wanted to play outside and Vermont wasn't letting people in.


----------



## CrazyFingers (Aug 7, 2022)

Totally crass on my part…. His heart is in the right place.   Hope it works out this year


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 8, 2022)

As I recall he's short compressors but not pumps - there was limited snowmaking on both the tubing and main hills in the last few years, possibly with rental compressors. They've got a couple million gallons of water though it doesn't recharge as well as Magic's. Assuming that the main pumps are online they have the same GPM on Eclipse trails as Magic does running both loops combined.

Compared to Magic, Tenney is short 
1. Compressors - Magic has 5000 CFM of electric air, Tenney is stuck renting and maybe also paying for offroad diesel. I expect they can get rentals if they're willing to pay for it.
2. Pump VFDs - Convenient for the crew, but this should show up in the power bill rather than in output. 
3. Modern HKDs - Magic has around sixteen portable HKDs, plus around 50-60 towers. Often they're split between HKDs and air hogs because anything above Trick or Talisman is too low pressure for HKDs, and because Green Lift has exactly one permanent HKD tower so they run Rats to use up the rest of the air. Tenney could match Magic's Green Lift low E fleet for ~$160k assuming they order soon enough.
4. Pipe - Tenney had gotten their snowmaking system working enough to run part of the Eclipse pod at least, and they have at pipe for repairs on site. They had more terrain covered than Magic when both systems were fully functional (claimed 70% versus 90%) and both trail pods have abandoned lines and lines without snowmaking.

Tenney's for sure not in as good a shape as Magic overall, but they can order HKDs, rent 5000 cfm of air, and get two routes off the Eclipse pressure tested and mowed for this season. Talisman and Sorcerer and Trick and Upper Carpet and Medium have the Impulse towers that give Magic a snowmaking edge, and Black plus Red easily beat Hornet for uphill capacity and redundancy to the summit. Green Lift terrain at Magic is really hamstrung in marginal by not having fixed towers or more sleds.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 9, 2022)

After the past 4 years saying Magic’s lifts are in any way a plus for them seems laughable.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 9, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> As I recall he's short compressors but not pumps - there was limited snowmaking on both the tubing and main hills in the last few years, possibly with rental compressors. They've got a couple million gallons of water though it doesn't recharge as well as Magic's. Assuming that the main pumps are online they have the same GPM on Eclipse trails as Magic does running both loops combined.
> 
> Compared to Magic, Tenney is short
> 1. Compressors - Magic has 5000 CFM of electric air, Tenney is stuck renting and maybe also paying for offroad diesel. I expect they can get rentals if they're willing to pay for it.
> ...


Yes, pumps and compressors both shared the same Cummins drivers and he had to cannibalize the compressors to replace the motors on the pumps that were damaged with water intrusion and theft of coolant (copper lines).  The same permitting issue remains regardless. Without him confirming one way or the other, I assume their limited snowmaking was not only a technical limitation but not wanting to get the notice of DES. I just don't see how he could get a waiver on those units and operate them legally, but I guess weirder things have happened.

He doesn't need 5000 CFM of air until if and when they can pump more water, but renting is their best option. If there is enough power into the base, they can put in a couple 3PH pedestals on the pad and rent a couple towable 1600 CFM outdoor rated rotaries and that would be sufficient. This is what I did some years. Short of that, they have the diesel storage if they want to get diesel towables. More work keeping them going though, but they're easier to get.

VFDs are not an option on diesel pumps (if they were permitted).

There is nothing steep at Tenney, he would be able to get a couple routes covered with a small fleet of the 10' sleds for a year.

But as I said, that pumphouse really needs to be ripped and replaced with electrics and modern controls to be operated by someone without a PHD and to be more efficient.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 9, 2022)

AdironRider said:


> After the past 4 years saying Magic’s lifts are in any way a plus for them seems laughable.



Installation issued aside, they are. Parts are readily available for Heron-Poma/Poma and Borvigs. They are fixed grip, far easier to maintain and operate than detachables. Their clientele is not screaming for detachables and once the quad is finally spinning they will have summit redundancy. They have a mid-mountain lift for early and the off-season. Overall it's a really good setup.


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 9, 2022)

Seconded on the lifts - Magic has a better lift maintenance department than Tenney does, more experience, better records, and has already done some major repair items, and will soon (probably) be up one summit chair with nearly 3x the summit pph.

As for the pumps, if they only have diesel pumps currently then they need to have already talked with Torrent, Ratnik, or another pump supplier, or maybe about replacing the drives on their existing pumps with electrical drives. They had different capacities and HP ratings on the base area pumps, I figured at least some of those were electric.

5000 CFM was putting them directly against what Magic can do on the Green chair terrain. Half that is sufficient for 20 Impulse sleds and an air-water gun or two, or several air-water guns on the Hornet summit. You could run with even less air.

Not sure why you're bringing up VFDs on diesels. VFDs don't generally add capacity, just efficiency and convenience, and nobody said Tenney had or needed VFDs.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 9, 2022)

None are electric or I would have said they were electric and not made a point about DES licensing. I spent quite a bit of time in that pumphouse. There are 4 total, 2 upper mountain, 2 lower in dissimilar pairs. I guess they could replace just the motors, but that's not really a good use of money. They are horizontals (like all diesels), which are not as efficient as vertical turbines.

You mentioned Tenney is short VFDs so I was just saying they aren't an option until the diesels are replaced, that's all. But yeah, huge disadvantage. Their controls are ridiculous.


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 22, 2022)

Per some cryptic comments under FB videos they're having a crew put up mounting posts for low E towers this fall. No word on how many or what kind yet.


----------



## SkiNewEngland.net (Oct 17, 2022)

Reopening Work Continues at Granite Gorge and Tenney Mountain - NewEnglandSkiIndustry.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like it will be another sort-of ski season for Tenney.  There’s a lot of work still to do from what I’m seeing.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 17, 2022)

SkiNewEngland.net said:


> Reopening Work Continues at Granite Gorge and Tenney Mountain - NewEnglandSkiIndustry.com


Oh yeah, forgot about Granite Gorge trying to reopen. Nice little hill. Not sure what they mean by being "reopening in a safe and inclusive manner" but ok lol.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 17, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like it will be another sort-of ski season for Tenney.  There’s a lot of work still to do from what I’m seeing.


Would you say it's worth it to skin up? Never skied there but I want to.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Would you say it's worth it to skin up? Never skied there but I want to.


Going off of memory from 2005 or so, it has some mellow terrain with a few steeper areas here and there. 

I also saw on FB that they are tearing apart the lodge right now and installing new carpet and everything. Seems awfully late in the offseason to be doing that work. I just don't understand what they are thinking. It seems like they intend to continue to be amateur ski operators. I just don't get where they are getting their money and/or generating money to pay for these projects. I don't want to see this place go under again, but I just can't understand what is going on.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't think many people understand their angle. I don't believe anything with that place until I see it.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think many people understand their angle. I don't believe anything with that place until I see it.


Newpylong is to tenney as hughconway is to magic. Just joking - it does seem late to be doing that.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2022)

Shots fired lol.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 15, 2022)

Somebody is actually throwing some money - or at least credit - at them. They posted a trailer full of HKDs, dozens of 30 and 20' towers and some 10' sticks and sled frames too. More than I figured they'd end up with. Plus they mentioned fans being ordered. That's a long way from "we have a few used fans and the old air hogs" last go around. 

Now, they're also starting to install tower guns on Thanksgiving week, but if they actually have enough backing to do things right the first time instead of patching something almost close enough?

I think any actual operation this season is a bonus. They *might* have found the money pot too late for this season or they *might* be playing the same old game all over again. If they go into next season with a working snowmaking system, tower guns covering three trails down off Eclipse, a rehabbed lodge, two lifts, a decent cat, and mostly the same leadership/senior staff? Then I'll take them seriously as a ski area. Until then, I'll leave Tenney in the Blue Knob category and not the Timberline and Magic category.

(Hugh, if you want to spill the dirt on Blue Knob, go right ahead. Talk about wasted potential.)


----------



## mbedle (Nov 16, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Somebody is actually throwing some money - or at least credit - at them. They posted a trailer full of HKDs, dozens of 30 and 20' towers and some 10' sticks and sled frames too. More than I figured they'd end up with. Plus they mentioned fans being ordered. That's a long way from "we have a few used fans and the old air hogs" last go around.
> 
> Now, they're also starting to install tower guns on Thanksgiving week, but if they actually have enough backing to do things right the first time instead of patching something almost close enough?
> 
> ...



Beyond wasted potential. The amount of undeveloped ski acreage they own is unbelievable.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 16, 2022)

Yeah, the previous owners could fuck up a wet dream.

I wish whoever the new owner is all the success in the world. Mike too, really, nothing personal against him and he's still clearly involved.


----------



## danimals (Nov 16, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Somebody is actually throwing some money - or at least credit - at them. They posted a trailer full of HKDs, dozens of 30 and 20' towers and some 10' sticks and sled frames too. More than I figured they'd end up with. Plus they mentioned fans being ordered. That's a long way from "we have a few used fans and the old air hogs" last go around.
> 
> Now, they're also starting to install tower guns on Thanksgiving week, but if they actually have enough backing to do things right the first time instead of patching something almost close enough?
> 
> ...


Blue knob...
What an absolute waste of a gem in PA. Each time I have been, I could not believe the amount of natural snow on the ground. The views are astounding, and the riding and terrain is so good, that everyone should be flocking there. That is about where the praise ends. 

They usually get their snow later in the winter, so they need snowmaking to get off the ground. I have read that their snowmaking system is about 30-50 percent operational, and I believe it. Their lifts are some of the sketchiest lifts Ive ridden. I kid you not, There was so much bounce on the top to bottom double (forget what its called) that when it stopped, my board touched the ground on an open ski trail below. 

They have a hotel/condo that is pretty far from the main lodge, and they used to have a lift connecting the ski area to the hotel. That was removed a long time ago. It is sad really, Blue knob should be the premier ski area of PA. They get the snow, they have the elevation and temps for great snowmaking, and they have the foundations for ski in ski out. They could even cut one trail from the hotel to the bottom of the main lifts to avoid needing another lift to connect to the hotel. But unless they get owners with some money to get snowmaking online, rebrand themselves (so many in PA still think of the blue mountain area when blue knob is mentioned), and actually advertise that they exist, they will always be known as the place you only go to after a 3 foot storm.

Back to Tenney,
I think they are in a better spot to come back now then they were during the first rebirth a few years back. Seeing the actual investment into new snowmaking is promising. They will be able to open more consistently once online, which gives them more opportunity to be open and make money. Being pretty much in a college town in ski country, some well marketed discounts and events should have that place packed. Maybe even some nigh skiing so the college kids have somewhere to go after classes.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 16, 2022)

oh Blue Knob...  Agreed they need an infusion of money, like they should regularly play the powerball.   When the snow is good, its better than Elk.  the problem is the snow is not always good.  the lifts are old, and you have to wonder how they still work and are certified.  Snowmaking is a shit show.   Unbelievable potential though


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 16, 2022)

They should carve out a carpet on Johns Park for first timers. Relegate that whole platter area to tubing as it’s too isolated from the rest of the place and across the main driveway in to be decent learning terrain. Trillium to Buttercup would be a green at most areas. Just need appropriate signage so beginners don’t send it down the pitch at the bottom of Eclipse. The Eclipse side should be fully lit for night skiing and wall to wall snowmaking. Set up Friday night beer league racing to bring folk to the mountain and to support the already popular bar.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 16, 2022)

Well I'll be, the equipment showed up. Now to see what his long term plans for the pumps are, diesels are unsustainable. For the air next year he can get into electric fairly easily by installing a couple big Rotary Screws if they don't want to go the Centac route. Those can even be leased or installed outside permanently. I've done both.

IMHO they need to be careful about installing too much fixed infrastructure or having an excessive snowmaking footprint in general until they've seen what type of ROI ie how much traffic they're going to get. With those lifts they're only ever going to be a niche market so it will be interesting to see how far that can be stretched. So I would focus on 2 routes off Eclipse for this year, and depending on how that goes, another off Hornet for next.

One item I did not look too closely at are the lights when I was there 5 years ago. I assume substantial work is required. Agreed on the Platter, it's too far out of the way for beginners, keep it all tubing. I would personally put a carpet right where the old handle tow is outside the lodge there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2022)

Nice toys, but do they have enough staff to actually run them or is Mike going to be running around doing it himself? Any job listings there?

I like what Mike has done and he got us all excited years ago with the FB videos, etc. But there are only so many of them I can watch before asking, "what is going on--really?"


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 16, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice toys, but do they have enough staff to actually run them or is Mike going to be running around doing it himself? Any job listings there?
> 
> I like what Mike has done and he got us all excited years ago with the FB videos, etc. But there are only so many of them I can watch before asking, "what is going on--really?"


They don't even have a functioning website. As of today at least, both urls they've used in the past are up for sale.  Not gonna sell many tix  or hire many employees with just a FB page.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 16, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Yeah, the previous owners could fuck up a wet dream.
> 
> I wish whoever the new owner is all the success in the world. Mike too, really, nothing personal against him and he's still clearly involved.


Wasn't Mike the prevous owner?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Wasn't Mike the prevous owner?


Seems he is/was a minority owner. The real owner emerged right before the recent sale. That majority owner previously was a young 20 or 30 something guy with no industry experience. I believe that the new majority owner is a real estate developer/property management company from MA.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 17, 2022)

Lift Maintenance & Operations, Snow Makers, Bartenders, Bussers, Kitchen Staff in Plymouth, New Hampshire at TENNEY Mountain
					

2022/2023 ski & ride season job openings.  TEAM TENNEY is looking for more individuals to support its upcoming season and beyond.  We have full-time,...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 17, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Lift Maintenance & Operations, Snow Makers, Bartenders, Bussers, Kitchen Staff in Plymouth, New Hampshire at TENNEY Mountain
> 
> 
> 2022/2023 ski & ride season job openings.  TEAM TENNEY is looking for more individuals to support its upcoming season and beyond.  We have full-time,...
> ...


Ha! What do I know? Maybe actual resort websites are too old school.  Hire through Facebook!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 17, 2022)

2planks2coasts said:


> Ha! What do I know? Maybe actual resort websites are too old school.  Hire through Facebook!


He just posted it.


----------



## Mum skier (Dec 9, 2022)

They now have a web site up and running.  http://skitenney.com

lots of Facebook posts about redecorating the lodge and new snow making equipment arriving.   But not clear if any staff to run it, and maybe most important  whether the old lifts pass inspection.

But fingers crossed for them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> They now have a web site up and running.  http://skitenney.com
> 
> lots of Facebook posts about redecorating the lodge and new snow making equipment arriving.   But not clear if any staff to run it, and maybe most important  whether the old lifts pass inspection.
> 
> But fingers crossed for them.


He had a post on Facebook inviting people to apply for work. But as of now I guess he will be selling tickets while running the lift and have to take a break to turn off the snowmaking. I wish them well but this seems to be really odd.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2022)

Well, things get even more odd.....



> *Tenney is not selling season passes for the 2022-2023 season. We plan on selling them in future seasons*.



So I guess it is a soft-reopening?



			Hours & Prices – SkiTENNEY


----------



## Mum skier (Dec 9, 2022)

They are also saying they will have snow tubing, night skiing and offering guided snowshoe hikes.  Never heard of walking before you can run I guess!

The no passes sort of makes sense. They may have to refund if they cant open enough days.  I’m not in marketing but maybe they have to go really really low price with day tickets this year. Under $50.  Or $100 for a family for a day sort of thing.  Try to get people back.  Then put out an early pay pass deal for following year. Like Ragged, you have to pay by  April for next year to get money in.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 9, 2022)

A small step in the direction of appearing to have their s•it together.  I think the snowshoe hikes and such are key to their successful reopening.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 9, 2022)

I definitely would not sell passes this year if I were them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2022)

Mum skier said:


> They are also saying they will have snow tubing, night skiing and offering guided snowshoe hikes.  Never heard of walking before you can run I guess!
> 
> The no passes sort of makes sense. They may have to refund if they cant open enough days.  I’m not in marketing but maybe they have to go really really low price with day tickets this year. Under $50.  Or $100 for a family for a day sort of thing.  Try to get people back.  Then put out an early pay pass deal for following year. Like Ragged, you have to pay by  April for next year to get money in.


The web site has a lot of “coming soon” on it.


----------



## SkiNewEngland.net (Dec 11, 2022)

*Reopening Work Continues at Granite Gorge and Tenney Mountain*


----------



## IceEidolon (Dec 12, 2022)

Guns on posts - that's good to see.


----------

